# acaia coffee brewing scales



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This morning I signed for my new acaia coffee brewing scales

I will be putting these through their paces this afternoon and tomorrow.

Really looking forward to using these.

I'm just downloading the app now


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you bought these Glenn or is it through Kickstarter?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Through Kickstarter.

The scales are in pre-order for those who did not back the project in its initial stages.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

looks very interesting indeed. when are you expecting yours, presuming you were an initial backer? $129 plus $20 postage, tempting!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm an investor $139 if I recall correctly for the black one. Still waiting but they have had some shipping damage!

David


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I am pleased to advise mine came well packed with no shipping damage.

TNT couriers was used and there were no dents in the box. All paperwork was enclosed, unopened.

Invariably some units will arrive in a damaged state.

I'm sure the acaia team will review packaging if this is an issue.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2014)

Aeropress with a metal filter.

Davis Bondy (CFUK's version of Michael Palin) travels the world with coffee gear and was saying in another thread he was advised to not take his kit to Israel. Might be worth PMing him if you're going through there.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Ansari443 said:


> Aeropress with a metal filter.
> 
> Davis Bondy (CFUK's version of Michael Palin) travels the world with coffee gear and was saying in another thread he was advised to not take his kit to Israel. Might be worth PMing him if you're going through there.


Ey? They're tingling again (my Spider senses that is).... Stand by for Spam


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Standing by...


----------



## thanasisnas (Sep 11, 2013)

No UK supplier for those?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

thanasisnas said:


> No UK supplier for those?


Grindsmiths in Manchester £ 140


----------

